# BLACK AND WHITE MOVIES - Films from Yesteryear.



## Hanfonius (Sep 14, 2015)

http://www.bnwmovies.com/

This is a site where you can find those old black-and-white movies from the year dot.

It is absolutely free and with no advertising.

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 23, 2015)

We watch a lot of old movies on TCM and GetTV.  A few are silent films, that is old.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 23, 2015)

Good collection of comedies- thanks, Han!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks. I still enjoy a good b&w movie.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 24, 2015)

This looks good! Besides Betty Boop cartoons I'm looking forward to "Machine Gun Mama" . Thanks!


----------



## Thorn (Oct 2, 2015)

I love the old black and white scifi movies from the 50s.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 2, 2015)

Ma and Pa Kettle, Abbott and Costello, all black and white as well as the old westerns.


----------



## oldman (Oct 2, 2015)

I would like to find the movie, "Good Morning, Miss Dove." It has a lot of meaning to me.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 2, 2015)

Oldman. The movie is on you tube.


----------



## Hanfonius (Oct 2, 2015)

oldman said:


> I would like to find the movie, "Good Morning, Miss Dove." It has a lot of meaning to me.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4WLhQo5umQ

A 1955 classic...
Enjoy.


----------



## oldman (Oct 2, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Oldman. The movie is on you tube.



I never thought to look there. Thanks.


----------

